# Newbie would like some pointers



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I just got my first slingshot/PFS & am already running in to some questions, so I was hoping I could dip in to the knowledge pool of more experienced shooters here.

1. My PFS came pre-fit with Theraband gold. The length of the bands from the arms to the pouch is about 24cm or 9,5", but I'm a small bloke at only 5'7 or 1,72M & as far as I can measure my arms are about 21" or 54cm from armpit to wrist-joint. Am I right in thinking I need to shorten the bands a bit, & if so, by how much approximately? I tried shooting butterfly style with this set-up & I noticed straight away that the projectiles throw a much harder punch when I stretch it some more.

2. I'm practising indoors & I've been trying out 6mm plastic balls & 4,5mm/ .177 steel bb's. I'm grouping between 2 and 3 inches with the plastic balls from about 5 yards away, but I can't even hit my 20 by 30cm (8X12") target with the steel bb's







I kinda hoped the bb's would work better because I have so many of them left over. Is it that much harder to shoot with little ammo? I think the problem is in my release but I can't really put my finger on it.

I think that's it for now, but I'll probably have a few more later on









Oh, here's what I'm shooting with btw:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i know the site has videos on release technics, check it out.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey HCTB! I'm new to PFS.too, I sated with BB'S too! and found out with the TBG, thats on your PFS the BBs are to small and light! Once you move outside and move up on ammo size and weight you will find that your hits will be consistent! I'm having my best shooting and grouping with 7/16" steel and marbles out to 10m! I've even hit a few cans in the mid air!

Hang in there! it will all come together for you! Just keep shooting!!
Watch Dgui video's and remember to turn and tweak the pouch!!

Hope this helps! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22921-turn-the-pouch-for-no-fork-hits/

Fwv2


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to have to look for those release vids.



FWV2 said:


> Hey HCTB! I'm new to PFS.too, I sated with BB'S too! and found out with the TBG, thats on your PFS the BBs are to small and light! Once you move outside and move up on ammo size and weight you will find that your hits will be consistent! I'm having my best shooting and grouping with 7/16" steel and marbles out to 10m! I've even hit a few cans in the mid air!
> 
> Hang in there! it will all come together for you! Just keep shooting!!
> Watch Dgui video's and remember to turn and tweak the pouch!!
> ...


Haha, I had to think really hard before I understood what you meant with HCTB, lol. Just call me Boom pls, or Marcel if you prefer 

Those bb's are freaking small indeed. I'm not sure if it's even possible but I feel they're moving inside the pouch before they leave it perhaps. The 6mm balls work rally well indoors though, I'm surprised how good I am with those to be honest









I got some 9,5mm and 10mm steel balls as well, & I already checked with my parents if they still have that large shoe-box full of marbles I gathered as a kid (they do) so I got plenty of ammo to try out. I'm just waiting for a little better weather first so I can play outside too, it's been raining pretty hard all week & it'll stay like this for a few more days at least I'm afraid.

I already knew to turn the pouch btw, I was inspired by pfshooter's video's to try this style of shooting & they initially led me to feel confident enough to order this silly little thing, haha. But I didn't know that the guy from the vids was the same person as that member, I better send him a thank you soon.

I'm still thinking my bands are too long though


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

HerecomestheBOOM said:


> Those bb's are freaking small indeed. I'm not sure if it's even possible but I feel they're moving inside the pouch before they leave it perhaps. The 6mm balls work rally well indoors though, I'm surprised how good I am with those to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you seem to of solved the problem yourself already as to what doesnt work for you. its obvious the pouch is too stiff to hold onto the smaller ammo but not for the 6mm ammo. so that is why your shots arent as consistant.

feel free to shorten up the bands, i dont really like to go beyond 8" from fork to pouch ties when it comes to me using a pfs. adjust them to where you feel comfortable with your draw or arm length.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> HerecomestheBOOM said:
> 
> 
> > Those bb's are freaking small indeed. I'm not sure if it's even possible but I feel they're moving inside the pouch before they leave it perhaps. The 6mm balls work rally well indoors though, I'm surprised how good I am with those to be honest
> ...


I hadn't put the stiffness of the leather & the looseness of the ammo in the pouch together yet though, I just assumed it was something I was doing wrong myself, thanks









It feels a bit dry too, the pouch. I got some great stuff to soften it up a with a bit but I'll have to check if it's latex friendly as well. But I already planned to order some performance pouches I saw for sale here on the forum soon anyways.

& I guess I was a little too reluctant to take it apart for the first time, or rather having to put it back together again. I guess it's time to dive in to that now & just get it over with


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Just FYI, if you want to soften the leather, you can apply some face cream on it. It also benefits with leather.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, but I don't have any beauty-products like that at hand, lol. I have a waxed leather bike-suit I the wax for it is really rich & creamy. I use it for my knife-sheaths too, I think that should work fine.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

HerecomestheBOOM said:


> Thanks, but I don't have any beauty-products like that at hand, lol.


Then get a wife. :king:


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> HerecomestheBOOM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I don't have any beauty-products like that at hand, lol.
> ...


Thank god, I was starting to fear you were on of those metro-sexual guys who likes to keep their skin soft 

I'm pretty sure a wife wouldn't let me shoot indoors, or ride my bike through Europe each summer. & besides, I'm still paying for the last one, lol.

I rather enjoy my freedom for now, unless you know one that rides & shoots slingshots too perhaps


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

HerecomestheBOOM said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > HerecomestheBOOM said:
> ...


I do, but then again, she's married already. ))))))))


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I don't have a problem with that


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

abagrizzli said:


> Just FYI, if you want to soften the leather, you can apply some face cream on it. It also benefits with leather.


sounds somewhat familiar . . . are you buffalo bill ?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Those look like some serious bands on your PFS, so I'd agree with shortening them, but also narrowing them to suit your small weight ammo. The ones on there are probably best suited to something like 9mm+ steel and lead, so when you shoot 6mm plastic and BBs, a lot of the energy you put into the rubbe goes un-used and just contributes to handslap and band wear.

Rather than cutting up the nice bands you have, I would save them for when you want to shoot bigger ammo and make a new BB-compatible band set. Maybe half the width, tapered, shorter and with a small, light pouch. You want your draw energy going into the ball, not just wasted on flapping the rubber and pouch around after the ball is already gone.

Have a look for the various band calculators to see what they recommend.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI, if you want to soften the leather, you can apply some face cream on it. It also benefits with leather.
> ...


Took some time, until it clicked to me... :king:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Kill an animal, open the head and wipe brains on the pouch, this is free and will help.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

ash said:


> Those look like some serious bands on your PFS, so I'd agree with shortening them, but also narrowing them to suit your small weight ammo. The ones on there are probably best suited to something like 9mm+ steel and lead, so when you shoot 6mm plastic and BBs, a lot of the energy you put into the rubbe goes un-used and just contributes to handslap and band wear.
> 
> Rather than cutting up the nice bands you have, I would save them for when you want to shoot bigger ammo and make a new BB-compatible band set. Maybe half the width, tapered, shorter and with a small, light pouch. You want your draw energy going into the ball, not just wasted on flapping the rubber and pouch around after the ball is already gone.
> 
> Have a look for the various band calculators to see what they recommend.


Thanks for the input! I like the idea of saving this one for later & cutting a new one for my practise ammo, but as it is I have no spare bands, tubes, pouches or anything. I'm just getting started here unfortunately, so it's either shooting this or not shooting anything at all for at least another week or so.

A band calculator? That sounds complicated, haha. I'll have a look around to see what those are.



Jeff Lazerface said:


> Kill an animal, open the head and wipe brains on the pouch, this is free and will help.


Hunting without a license is illegal here. Besides, there's no wildlife in my country anyway, not that I could hit it if there was.

My neighbours do have a very annoying little dog I'd like to get my hands on one day, but splitting it's skull would probably cause more trouble than it's worth


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a lot of latex for your ammo!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Yet I can't bring myself to cut them.

My tubes should be here this week though, and I just got a Dankung Pocket Thunder in a trade for a Kershaw Leek as well


----------

